# shimano symetre



## freakyfish (Dec 6, 2008)

I was wondering if I can use shimano symetre FI4000 in saltwater?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I've used a symetry 4000 series reel many years in the saltwater and its still going strong. I don't know if your symetry is a newer model but the older ones are great and when they first came out they were a faster retrieve than the stradic were for plugging for spanish mackeral.

My symetry has been used practically alot every year since 1992.

Reelturner


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

About the best bang for the buck I ever spent on fishing gear..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes. I have the 2500 Symetre and I love it. It is my favorite inshore reel that I own.


----------



## freakyfish (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks! For the quick reply's.I'll try it out.I just did'nt want to ruin my reel.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

freakyfish said:


> Thanks! For the quick reply's.I'll try it out.I just did'nt want to ruin my reel.



mine has been dunked in the saltwater more times than i can remember and is absolutely smooth as silk. its one of the best reels i own.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a Symetre 4000fi for my son. It came with a spare spool. He loves it alot.
Its on a Cableas Predator rod. The reel is spooled with 30lb Power Pro braid.
With 3 ounces of lead he can flat out smoke it.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the cabelas Zander rod is the predator better suited to casting metal for specs?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> I have the cabelas Zander rod is the predator better suited to casting metal for specs?


The Predator rod is a carp rod. It only costed 60 bucks plus tax.
I dont really know about the Zander rod.

The one I bought is an 11 foot rod and can throw around 1 to 3 ounces of weight. They make a lighter one but I have never used it.

One thing I dont really care for is the guides are small for a spinning rod and the reel seat is kinda cheesy but for 60 bucks this rod is very good.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

freakyfish said:


> I was wondering if I can use shimano symetre FI4000 in saltwater?


Sure you can. Just Service it reguarly.


----------

